# Anybody have side imaging on pontoon ?



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Just bought a helix 5 chirp, down and side imaging for 18 ft pontoon. I am wanting to mount to trolling motor in bow.
Was wondering if anyone has this set up? Hopefully the toons won't interfere with the sonar. I'm thinking s the front of pontoons are not far below the waterline and the transducer will be on bottom of trolling motor that it will work well.
If mounted on the back of one of the pontoons, I think the motor will obstruct one side. Maybe that's a better option? I guess some guys put a transducer on each pontoon. I don't want to buy a second transducer.
Anybody have side imaging on on pontoon?
Also I have no experience with side imaging, so input on what I plan to do is appreciated.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have SI & DI on my 18' Sweetwater, but it's at the console. Just 1 transducer on the starboard pontoon. On the bow I have a Minnkota US2 and a Humminbird, but I'm finding out that the Helix will not do DI with the Minnkota transducer. My slightly older Humminbird works fine. Right now I'm going through the mess of trying to contact Minnkota.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the response starpup. I decided to mount on back of port side tube.
DI works great up to about 4-5 mph, then it the image starts getting little bubbles all over it, regular sonar shows clutter at the same speed. Pretty sure it's bubbles under the transducer.
There is so much turbulence under and around the pontoon. I'm thinking the distortion at higher speeds might be unavoidable ? Does your transom mounted one give a clear image above 5mph?
I'm still trying to figure the SI out. Lol


----------

